# Disable Bolt WiFi Radio



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Can the Bolt's WiFi radio be shut off?

I replaced my TiVo Premier with the Bolt. The Bolt Ethernet is connected to the LinkSys WUMC710 wireless bridge that I have in my media cabinet that I use for all my non-wireless equipment like the Premiere was. 

Since the Bolt was installed I'm having wireless connection problems with the WUMC710. It has been suggested that the Bolt's WiFi radio is causing interference. 

I thought if I could shut the radio off I could test the interference theory, otherwise, I'll have to do rewiring in order to relocate the WUMC710 farther away. It's about 18" from the Bolt and separated by a wooden wall in the media cabinet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

vbphil said:


> Can the Bolt's WiFi radio be shut off?
> 
> I replaced my TiVo Premier with the Bolt. The Bolt Ethernet is connected to the LinkSys WUMC710 wireless bridge that I have in my media cabinet that I use for all my non-wireless equipment like the Premiere was.
> 
> ...


That's a new one. I have three WUMC710 in service. Two connected to Mini v1 & v2. One feeds a TV. On a Roamio, the box doesn't put out a signal that my Router can recognize when I select a wired connection, but it could be sending out a signal that the router does not recognize.

My Roamio is connected to a ASUS EA-N66R. No interference problems. I did have a Vizio TV that was killing my cable modem. I gave it away. Have you tried changing frequencies?


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> That's a new one. I have three WUMC710 in service. Two connected to Mini v1 & v2. One feeds a TV. On a Roamio, the box doesn't put out a signal that my Router can recognize when I select a wired connection, but it could be sending out a signal that the router does not recognize.
> 
> My Roamio is connected to a ASUS EA-N66R. No interference problems. I did have a Vizio TV that was killing my cable modem. I gave it away. Have you tried changing frequencies?


I haven't done any troubleshooting yet. This morning the WUMC710 was disconnected again and the Bolt is in Standby. I've reconnected the WUMC710 using Protected Set up instead of a reboot and it will probably stay that way until sometime between now and tomorrow. I'll consider changing frequencies later today when I have the time to spend on it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

vbphil said:


> I haven't done any troubleshooting yet. This morning the WUMC710 was disconnected again and the Bolt is in Standby. I've reconnected the WUMC710 using Protected Set up instead of a reboot and it will probably stay that way until sometime between now and tomorrow. I'll consider changing frequencies later today when I have the time to spend on it.


Some people like to use fixed IP addresses. That has some favor because a TiVo doesn't seem to like it when IP addresses change. I use reservations but keep HDCP running. It has seemed to help my computer, which goes through a wireless adapter, but my network is pretty stable. Until I start playing with it.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a similar issue to OP with a new Bolt+ and a Netgear WNDR4300. When I plugged in the Bolt with ethernet cable my two wifi cameras will not stay connected for long and the time stamp increments at 8-15 seconds when before Bolt it was every second. I can put foil wrap on the back side of the Bolt which faces the router and the cameras work fine? The Bolt is producing interference with my WIFI router even though the Bolt wifi is turned off in guided setup. It looks like I will have to build a shield to isolate the Bolt? Anyone else with this bug or a solution?


----------



## cwb3106 (Jan 18, 2010)

vbphil said:


> Can the Bolt's WiFi radio be shut off? ...


Yes it can. In the network settings, there is a place to toggle the various network connections (Ethernet, MOCA, Wi-Fi) on/off.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwb3106 said:


> Yes it can. In the network settings, there is a place to toggle the various network connections (Ethernet, MOCA, Wi-Fi) on/off.


Since you mentioned it, does a Bolt allow you to enable Ethernet and Wireless at the same time? A Roamio doesn't.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Since you mentioned it, does a Bolt allow you to enable Ethernet and Wireless at the same time? A Roamio doesn't.


I'm not in front of a Bolt right now, but per Ira Bahr's info. from earlier in the Q-and-A session here, I don't believe so--I thought that he had mentioned either that it was an interesting idea or that TiVo was thinking on it some.


----------



## cwb3106 (Jan 18, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Since you mentioned it, does a Bolt allow you to enable Ethernet and Wireless at the same time? A Roamio doesn't.


Doesn't look like it. When I selected Wi-Fi, the Bolt said to unplug the Ethernet cable.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

One of our WUMC710 has always been rather flaky on connection. We frequently (about every other month) need to reboot it after it loses the connection. No idea why. We have another one that died completely. Won't connect at all. I've tried factory reset and reconfigure nothing works. That reminds me I have to hit electronic recycling facility this weekend.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> One of our WUMC710 has always been rather flaky on connection. We frequently (about every other month) need to reboot it after it loses the connection. No idea why. We have another one that died completely. Won't connect at all. I've tried factory reset and reconfigure nothing works. That reminds me I have to hit electronic recycling facility this weekend.


I use two of them with Mini boxes. But I cold start everything on the first of the month, so I've never had a problem. I find the Linksys RE6500 just as good.


----------

